# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Shots And Thoughts

## Lorax2

Jamaica is such a colorful country, even the buildings...and respect for all :-)

   Jamaica

   The USA

   Canada

   Germany

----------


## Lorax2

Gotta love the cell phone towers.....





Still don't see it ?

----------


## Coco

Nice! Thanks for sharing L2.

----------


## Lorax2

Hi Coco, I see you are getting close to another visit :-)   Where are you staying?

----------


## captaind

*Same view 1977*

----------


## Beebeluv

lol lorax we have those here in california too lol hahahahahahahahaha

----------


## Beebeluv

Everywhere

----------


## Lorax2

Captaind, nice...I think it looked better back then.  :-)

----------


## Marko

oops.......mi expected to see flaming Bob Marley's.......lol

nice pics mon......

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## marley9808

LOL....that was my first thought too Marko!

----------


## Lorax2

OK....Marko & Marley...Here you go...  
A terrible picture, but it's all I've got...
I'm just gonna have to go back and get a better shot   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lorax2

There are always lots of great places (big and small) to stop for a drink...


   Rick's Cafe

   CocoLaPalm

   Tensing Pen

   Seasplash

   Canoe bar

   Indeed it does !

----------


## Lorax2

Here's more...feel free to add your favorite :-)


   Ivan's


   Buddy's


   Country Country


   Idle awhile

   Mi Yard

   C & D country western

   Pee Wee's

   Treehouse....

----------


## captaind

Rick's "bead" 1980 or so

----------


## garysteph1018

Wow, I am really missing Negril!!!

----------


## wpyogi

Yay!  I will play Lorax!


Xtabi


LTU


Kuyaba


Tony's Hut


And everyting irie after hanging out at many of Negril's finest drinking establishments!

----------


## takinitslow

Thanks for the pix Lorax i love differant photos reminds me of familiar places!

----------


## Lorax2

On our last trip we took a nice early morning beach walk...As soon as we hit the waterline we noticed hundreds or maybe thousands of little critters running all over the sand...the first thought we had was that they were spiders, which kind of freaked us out, but on closer inspection we noticed that they were crabs...Lots of 'em !






    This guy was having breakfast...the crabs were invited ;-)



    This is what they look like when they grow up...

----------


## Lorax2

Lots of people know how spectacular Negril sunsets can be...
They can be just as nice, or better, after the sun has set...

----------


## Lorax2

Why am I (and apparently many other people) compelled to spend at least part of my vacation taking pictures of bottles of Red Stripe   :Confused:

----------


## booger

Did someone say Bob Marley? I have to admit that this is the first shot to make me throw up in my mouth, EVER.......

----------


## yetta

Man, I gotta agree with you on that! After over 25plus trips, I had never had a Bob Marley shot...so last trip..I took the plunge. OMG, nasty stuff!  I'll stick to Rum/coke or Rum/ting, vodka/ting, whatever, but "no go sir" on those shots!!! LOL

----------


## poolguywindsor

Did someone mention pictures of Redstripe? Never mind we could be here for a while.

----------


## canuk cpl

I am so thankful my friend recommended Negril, to us to celebrate our 25th anny. We have been returning every year since and am looking forward to next year to meet up with the friends we have shared so many great days with, that lead upto the most amazing meals, that are only outdone by the company. Cheers!!!

----------


## Lorax2

OK...A quick shot and thought about Catcha (for all who don't Know)...They care about EVERONE at that place...no exceptions...
On our last reach we had made dinner reservations at Ivans for our last night...made them on Thurs. for Fri. night..."No problem" was the answer...It always is :-)
Got there A little before our 6pm time, had a drink then dinner...sometime during dinner we realized there was a wedding and a reception...there was NO interruption in our dinner service...Then we found out there was Two (2) weddings and receptions...It was business as usual, just great! Very impressive.  They have a very professional, and cool & collected staff...and a great property...We hope they keep it that way, just perfect.

----------


## Lorax2

LOVE the beach in the morning    :Cool:

----------


## Clarity

Loving all your pictures, Lorax!! I was feeling particularly homesick for Jamaica this morning and your pics took me back for a while!
Thanks for sharing them! :Big Grin:

----------


## Lorax2

Thanks Clarity...I enjoy looking at everyone else's photos so it makes me feel good to share mine  :Wink: 


Here's one that's a little older...Cindy Lou Who and our son from 2004 at Coco...
He's now 6' 2" and a senior in college...OK, feeling old now...

----------


## Lorax2

Flowers are blooming everywhere....all the time...

----------


## Misti1

Lorax you are missing Jamaica aren't you?

----------


## wpyogi

Great pics, Lorax!

----------


## Lorax2

Misti1...How could you tell? lol...wpyogi, thanks :-)

----------

